# Jormi's Malifaux



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Lady Justice for Malifaux


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very well painted, particularly the hair. Would you care to tell us a bit about the model? Any problems you faced, why you like or dislike this model ect.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, overall she was a ton of fun and not too difficult to paint, but the hair is everywhere in all the crevices by her arms and down by her legs and sword and such, so that was a bit of a pain.

Here are some other Malifaux minis. I am especially happy with the flames on the Seamus model.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about Malifaux. Am I missing out?

That green is very good! Nice and organic.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I don't know anything about Malifaux. Am I missing out?
> 
> That green is very good! Nice and organic.


Thanks!

I have been having fun with it. The models are great and the game has a solid skirmish style rule set.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I don't know anything about Malifaux. Am I missing out?
> 
> That green is very good! Nice and organic.


I have nearly been swayed, and probably will be when a few mates decide if they will pick it up. The minis are varied and nicely done, the game is supposedly well balanced and fast paced, plus you can pick up a decent sized Army (crew) for £30.

Back on topic: Nice work on these! Lady justice looks very good (the skin could be a little smoother, but the hair looks fantastic) and your Seamus is brilliant, love that green colour :victory:


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I definitely think you should pick up a crew.


----------

